# How RV refrigerators work



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I thought you folks may like to do some reading on how your refrigerator works. So here are a couple of sites you can educate yourselves at. http://www.gasrefrigeration.net/how_they_work.htm and www.rvmobile.com/tech/trouble/index.htm

Check them out. Kirk


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Concerning Fridge...

I knew to leave it open after use and cleaning...

but what about the light? When the door is open the light is on









How do you make the light go off?

I know it isn't a long term solution and not knowing what else to do I took the bulb out until I could figure something out









What do you all do?

Also while I am asking....

When we bought our pop-up we were told not to run the fridge while driving... okay no problem we didn't. Got it cold before leaving, packed it with cold and frozen foods no probs.

When we bought the Outback the guy doing the PDI says you can run it on gas while in motion... because while in motion the movement keeps the ammonia moving through the tubing and won't back up....

Does anyone run their fridge while traveling? Good/Bad results ?

TIA


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I posted a poll on this very subject back in March. It can be found at Gas or Not?.

You will find that this is a very heated subject at some "other" forums. It appears that the important thing is to remember to turn the refridgerator off before pulling up to the fuel pumps, so there is no open flame.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

NWcamper2 said:


> How do you make the light go off?


One way is to remove the fuse, the other is the remove the bulb. Since I don't leave my trailer plugged in after a trip and since I disconnect the battery the bulb isn't a problem.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi guys, part of the reason I posted this was so everyone can reach thier own conclusions and maybe get some questioned answered. If you go to the RVMOBILE.COM link and then to COOLING UNITS- HOW IT WORK and then scroll down to OUT OF LEVEL, this section has a lot of good info and explains why it is important level the refrigerator, also it talks about driving with the system on. Also pretty cool if you go to GASREFRIGERATION.NET and go on left hand side to where it says HOW A REFRIGERATOR WORKS this is a animated display of what happenes inside the unit. Kirk


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I was reading this topic when I went outside to check my TT. All I had to do to keep the light from coming on is turn the fridge off using the on/off switch located at the top of the fridge right next to the auto switch. The light stayed off regardless wether I was on shore power or not.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

When my batteries are connected...I just put a thick rubber band over the whole light/switch inside the fridge. It holds the switch in the off position. Not too high tech...but it works for me!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What's a hair bank???


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

Yeah, whatssat?? Mine's getting a little thin on top, can I make a withdrawal??









Happy camping

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think he means hair band. I use those pony tail things to hold on my white propane/tongue cover. You know, the one with the rubber things that break off!

PS...if you didn't mean band, what are the hours of the hair bank???


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Since I store my Outback at the storage lot, I remove the propane tanks and battery after parking it. No available power shuts off the fridge light automatically! I also keep the propane cover in my basement to keep it looking nice.

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

As you all can see, I don't much about hair thingy's either.









Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

Great picture, and I think you might still have me beat in the hair dept.


----------

